
How these Chicago firms took on spoofing - caminante
http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20151228/NEWS01/151229912/how-these-chicago-firms-took-on-spoofing?utm_source=NEWS01&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=chicagobusiness
======
trav4225
Personally, I'm still not quite sure why this needs to be regulated...

~~~
cryptical
Because the wrong people™ are losing money.

